# AMD Sechskern Gamingrechner



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe bisjetzt ein gutes Angebot mit einem i5-2400 bekommen, möchte aber doch nicht mehr so lange warten, deshalb jetzt der Wechsel zu AMD! Könntet ihr mir einen PC zusammenstellen mit einem AMD Sechskerner als CPU?

Danke!
Gruß

EDIT: Mein Budget liegt bei 700€ bis aller höchstens 800€!


----------



## der_knoben (24. Februar 2011)

Wie viele Threads willst du eigentlich noch eröffnen, damit man deinem Anliegen gerecht wird?

Du kannst auch mal nen alten Thread weiterführen.


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Wie meinen?

Es dient der Übersicht!
In dem alten ging es um einen Intel, hier um eine Alternative!

Deine unfreundliche Unterstellung würde ich an deiner Stelle nocheinmal überdenken!

Mit dem neuen Design finde ich mich nicht so gut zurecht und die Funktion "Beiträge anzeigen" existiert leider nicht mehr!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

@ Aurora: Asrock hat angefangen die neune Mobos schon an Händler zu liefern, also kann es nicht mehr lange dauern!
Eh wir dich zufrieden gestelllt haben mit AMD sollten die Mobos erhältilich sein


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich würde vorschlagen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed ~175
Board: ASUS M4A87TD Evo, 870 ~80

Den Rest könntest Du aus den bisherigen Intel-Zusammenstellungen übernehmen. Ein AMD 6-Kerner bietet derzeit jedoch kaum Vorteile beim Zocken gegenüber einem Phenom II X4, und kann mit den Intel Sandys nicht mithalten.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

AMD hat derzeit nichts, mit dem sie Sandy herausfordern könnten, daher ist ein AMD nur dann eine Wahl, wenn das Budget sehr begrenzt ist.


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Danke euch beiden! 

Aber reicht ein AMD theoretisch fürs zocken?

Braucht man nochmehr Leistung!

Mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass ich Übertakten will, mein Budget aber nicht für den 2500K reicht! Dachte dann kann man eben den AMD übertakten!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Ein AMD reicht momantan locker zum zocken, ich würde einen Phenom II X4 955 mit einem Asrock 870 extreme 3 kombinieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden!
> 
> Aber reicht ein AMD theoretisch fürs zocken?
> 
> Braucht man nochmehr Leistung!



Natürlich reicht ein AMD zum spielen, es gibt kein Game, was nicht mit dem AMD läuft und auch der hält noch seine paar Jahre, da musst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Klar kannst du auch den AMD übertakten, ein 955 sollte um 4GHz mitmachen und da es ja eine Black Edition ist, geht das bequem über den Multi.


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Naja, eigentlich will ich mir im Herbst auch den AMD Bulldozer zulegen!

Also der Phenom X4 reicht auch?

Wer natürlich toll! Dann könnte ich vielleicht mehr in die Grafik investieren?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Erst kannst du dir keinen Sandy leisten und jetzt willst du mehr Grafik!
Was hast du überhaupt für eine angedacht?
Ich würde zu einer HD 5870 oder einer GTX 560 greifen!


----------



## der_knoben (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Wie meinen?
> 
> Es dient der Übersicht!
> In dem alten ging es um einen Intel, hier um eine Alternative!
> ...


 
Es ist keine unfreundliche Einstellung sondern einfach mal ein Hinweis, dass du dich mal entscheiden musst. Es wäre in den anderen Threads auch möglich gewesen, nach Alternativen zu fragen.

Die FUnktion "Beiträge anzeigen" findest du im übrigen: Oben rechts auf "Mein Profil" und auf der Seite dann links, unterhalb deines Bildes.

Für 800EUR könnte man doch schon nen i5 2500K mit P67 Board und ner GTX560 bekommen, oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## pagani-s (24. Februar 2011)

hier hab ich auch ein beispiel

AMD gamer pc ca 800&#128; | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

@knoben

Sorry!
Ich war gereizt!
Du hast natürlich recht!

@hanswurst

Ich habe genug Geld für eine Intel+Radeon AMD Konfi oder AMD+GeForce Konfi!
Und ich denke die geforce macht einen größeren Leistungsunterschied oder?

@paganini
Das sieht toll aus!
Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Jupp, der von paganini sieht gut aus, aber zu dem Preis bekäme man schon einen 2500k mit P67 Board!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Das System kannst du so kaufen, wenn du Intel willst, brauchst du nur CPU und Board zu tauschen, je nach Budget halt.


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jupp, der von paganini sieht gut aus, aber zu dem Preis bekäme man schon einen 2500k mit P67 Board!


 

Wie schaffst du das???

Für den Preis bekommt man von Intel leider nur den i5-2400!


----------



## Softy (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du das???
> 
> Für den Preis bekommt man von Intel leider nur den i5-2400!


 
ohne SSD geht dat.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Ich lass die SSD weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Wie schaffst du das???
> 
> Für den Preis bekommt man von Intel leider nur den i5-2400!


 
Und auch der ist schneller als der AMD X6.


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich lass die SSD weg


 

Bringt die SSD denn viele Vorteile?

Aber wenn ich dann den Bulldozer will muss ich wieder ein neues MoBo holen! Das brauche ich so doch nicht?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Bringt die SSD denn viele Vorteile?



Beim Spielen nicht, ansonsten sorgt eine SSD dafür, dass das OS schneller auf die Daten zugreifen kann.



AuroraALX schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich dann den Bulldozer will muss ich wieder ein neues MoBo holen! Das brauche ich so doch nicht?!



Richtig, Bulldozer braucht AM3+.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Du klagst über zu wenig Geld und willst dann einen Bulli dir später holen
T'Schuldigung, aber ich kann deine Vorschläge kaum noch für ernst halten!
Die SSD bringt, dass das System schneller startet sowie einige Spiele.
Ist halt eine Ultraschnelle, mir noch zu kleine Festplatte


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ja jetzt nicht das Geld zusammen! Außerdem gehöre ich eigentlich nicht zu denen, die gleich beim nächst besten den 1000€ Schein lassen!

EDIT: Wo habe *ich* über zu wenig Geld geklagt???
Ich will nicht alles nur für den PC ausgeben!
Rein theoretisch, wäre sogar ein tausender mehr flüssig machbar!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Wenn du dir das leisten kannst, dann nimm den i5 2500k und ein P67 Mainboard. Das kostet zwar etwas mehr als das AMD System, aber du hast auch mehr Leistung, daher lohnt der Aufpreis.
Mehr ausgeben bringt nichts.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Mein eigentliches Problem ist, dass ich Übertakten will, *mein Budget aber nicht für den 2500K reicht*! Dachte dann kann man eben den AMD übertakten!


 
Da hast du erklärt, dass du zuwenig Geld dafür hast!
Da würde ich doch lieber ein bisschen warten!


----------



## AuroraALX (24. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Da hast du erklärt, dass du zuwenig Geld dafür hast!
> Da würde ich doch lieber ein bisschen warten!


 
Zu wenig Geld um es so auszugeben!
Aber vielleicht lasse ich die SSD dann doch weg!

Gut! Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Nehme dann doch lieber den Intel!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. Februar 2011)

Sorry, dann war das ein Missverständnis
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil!


----------



## AuroraALX (25. Februar 2011)

Ich entschuldige mich bei dir, hansvonwurst!

Ich wollte nicht mit dir an einander geraten!

Vielen Dank an euch!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

SSD ist eh nicht so entscheidend, warte da noch 2 Jahre, dann sind sie sicher noch besser und günstiger als jetzt.


----------



## AuroraALX (25. Februar 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage:
Ist die SSD eine Festplatte oder macht sie die Festplatte nur schneller??

Nicht zu fassen:
Heute kostet das Intel Angebot mit dem 2500K weniger als das AMD System ohne SSD! Was ist das denn?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

eine SSD ist eine HDD, nur eben nicht mehr mechanisch basierend, sondern elektronisch, ohne bewegliche Bauteile.


----------



## AuroraALX (25. Februar 2011)

Achso, danke!

Nochmal diese doofe Frage, aber sie bedrückt mich halt!
Ich weiß, der Sandy ist leistungsstärker, aber wird ein Sechskerner zukunftssicherer sein?
Auch von AMD?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Nein, da Sandy jetzt schon um einen bedeutenden Faktor schneller ist als der AMD X6, kann der AMD theoretisch noch etwas aufholen, sofern die Games noch Multicore optimierter sind, damit ist aber nicht vor der nächsten Konsolengeneration zu rechnen und die ist nicht mal angekündigt.
Daher wird wohl auch der X6 in 2 Jahren noch langsamer sein als ein i5 2500k.
Das ist aber eigentlich auch egal, denn Bulldozer soll es ja mit Sandy aufnehmen und nicht der Phenom X6. der neue AMD Prozessor wird der Maßstab für Sandy Bridge sein.


----------



## AuroraALX (25. Februar 2011)

Bulldozer soll wie viel Kerne nochmal bekommen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2011)

Bis zu vier Doppelkerne erstmal!


----------



## AuroraALX (25. Februar 2011)

Was mich nur wundert ist, warum in einer PCGH Ausgabe die Rede vom Doppelkerner war???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2011)

Bulldozer ist auf Doppelkerne aufgebaut!
Es gibt sozusagen das zweikernige "Grundmodul" in verschieder Anzahl!


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

ein Modul besteht aus 2 "Kernen" bzw. ist so ähnlich wie Hyperthreading auf Hardwarebasis^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist, warum in einer PCGH Ausgabe die Rede vom Doppelkerner war???


 
die neue CPU Generation von AMD basiert auf einem Modul, in dem 2 Kerne aktiv sind, die sich ein paar Sachen teilen müssen, daher sind das keine Doppel Kerne im herkömmlichen Maßstab.
Das Top Modell wird 4 solcher Module haben, also dann ein 8 Kerner sein.
Du kannst beliebt viele Module anbauen, sodass du 10, 12, 14, 16, usw Kern Modelle bekommst.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Ok!

Danke an euch!

Noch eine andere Frage dazu:
Können zwei CPUs  auf einem Mainboard verbaut werden?

ICh habe das neulich mal mit Intel Xeons gehört!


----------



## Mr. Blow (26. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Board: EVGA 5520 Classified SR-2 mit dem Sockel 1366 ist möglich...

Ist aber nur für Intel, bei AMD gibt es sowas noch nicht!


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Aha!

Danke!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Mr. Blow schrieb:


> Mit dem Board: EVGA 5520 Classified SR-2 mit dem Sockel 1366 ist möglich...
> 
> Ist aber nur für Intel, bei AMD gibt es sowas noch nicht!


 Schau dir Mal die Opteron-Boards an
Man muss immer schauen, wo man guckt, wenn man ein Xenon-Board als Beispiel nimmt, dann muss bei Opteron nach dem Gegenstück schauen


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Schau dir Mal die Opteron-Boards an
> Man muss immer schauen, wo man guckt, wenn man ein *Xenon*-Board als Beispiel nimmt, dann muss bei Opteron nach dem Gegenstück schauen


 
Wow, leuchten die genauso hell wie Halogen-Boards?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Da mogelt sich immer so schnell ein "n" in Xeon, Sorry!
Und mit ordentlich Strom können die genau so gut leuchten


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Jep, sieht dann so aus: 230 V AC direct to PC Mainboard

Softy --- sorry für


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

> Loki1978:
> Das System sieht doch schonmal nett aus. Bei der Gigabyte, GTX 560 TI , hatten diverse Leute Probleme.Schau auch mal bei Alternate in die Produktbewertung.
> Habe das Gefühl, die Karte ist von Werksseite zu stark übertaktet .



Das schrieb ein User in einem anderen Thread!
Stimmt das?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Kann ich nicht sagen, hatte bisher noch von keinen Problemen gehört, aber ein gut gekühltes Gehäuse sollte Standard sein, wenn du dir Karte einbauen willst.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Ist das in Ordnung:

Cooler Master Elite 330 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-330K-KWN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Ist halt ein günstiges Gehäuse, reicht aber auch aus.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Dann wäre das die Konfig.:
Intel Sandy | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Das passt, kannst du so bestellen.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Sehr erfreulich! Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Eventuell noch einen 120mm Gehäuselüfter, das im Elite nur einer verbaut ist.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Welcher käme in Frage?

Der Scythe Slipstream?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, Scythe ist gut und günstig, 1000rpm reicht völlig.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Super! Kann man sonst irgendwo noch sparen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Sparen Ja, sinnvoll nein


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Super! Kann man sonst irgendwo noch sparen?


 
Du könntest eine GTX 560 OC nehmen. Die ist nur ~10% langsamer und kostet ~40-50% weniger.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Der i5 2400 würde auch reichen.


----------



## AuroraALX (26. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du könntest eine GTX 560 OC nehmen. Die ist nur ~10% langsamer und kostet ~40-50% weniger.
> 
> Softy


 
VOn der habe ich aber irgendwie nicht allzu viel gutes gehört!

@ quantenslipstream

Den 2500K lasse ich mir nicht nehmen! 
Ich will auch mal übertakten!

@ Frage
Vielleicht beim Netzteil etc.?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> @ Frage
> Vielleicht beim Netzteil etc.?


 
Welches wolltest du noch mal kaufen?


----------



## Squatrat (26. Februar 2011)

Beim Netzteil sollte man nicht sparen.

Das Antec ist gut.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Evtl. kann man noch bei Netzteil das Cougar A 450 nehmen


----------



## Squatrat (26. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Evtl. kann man noch bei Netzteil das Cougar A 450 nehmen



Da würde man aber auch nicht sonderlich viel sparen.

Da er eine GTX570 hat und zudem noch Übertakten will wären ein paar Reserven vielleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Er wollte nur einen Spar-Vorschlag


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Da wär da noch dieser Phenom II X4 955. Oder hatten wir den schonmal?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da wär da noch dieser Phenom II X4 955. Oder hatten wir den schonmal?


 
Ich glaub schon, aber man kann es nochmal probieren!


----------



## Squatrat (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn man noch was sparen will wäre der 955 wohl die beste Option.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Combat Power kriegst du für 35€. Einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat man Glück und es hält.


----------



## Squatrat (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Combat Power kriegst du für 35€. Einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat man Glück und es hält.



Und wenn du kein Glück hast, bekommst du wenigstens ein gratis Feuerwerk.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Combat Power kriegst du für 35€. Einfach mal ausprobieren, vielleicht hat man Glück und es hält.


 
Hatte hier nicht jemand mal ein Inter-Tech 500W für 15€ rausgesucht?
Das wär doch was!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Das Combat Power hat aber 750 Watt, daher reicht es eher als das Inter Tech.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Bin ich zu blöd, den Link zum Combat Power zu finden?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Bin ich zu blöd, den Link zum Combat Power zu finden?



Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 650W ATX 2.2


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Inter-Tech Combat Power CP 650W ATX 2.2


 
Nettes Teil!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Reicht doch für ein Standardsystem mit Single GPU.


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

So wie mein jetziges! 

Könnt ihr mich vielleicht nochmal kurz über das Chipsatz Problem mit den 1155er Boards aufkläeren:
Was ist der Fehler und in wie weit ist er entscheidend?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Der Fehler betrifft die Sata II Ports, die durch einen Designfehler eventuell nicht funktionieren!
Ein S1155 Board hat aber mindestens zwei Sata III Ports, die abwärtskompartibel sind, sodass man wenn der defekt wirklich auftreten sollte, was momentan nur bei ca. 5% der Fall ist, das nötigste weiter berteiben kann!


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Es ist also nicht soooo schlimm?

Die CPU funktioniert trotzdem?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Die CPU hat kein Problem!
Nur über längere Zeit wird der Fehler auch auf "heile" geglaubten Boards zeigen, daher muss alles ausgetauscht werden


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Noch was!

Ist das MAinboard das richtige für einen 2500K?
Kann man damit übertakten?

ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EDIT: Kann man das Board den kostenlos später tauschen?


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Natürlich.

Da es ein Garantiefall ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Noch was!
> 
> Ist das MAinboard das richtige für einen 2500K?
> Kann man damit übertakten?


Ja, das ist das richtige!


> ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> EDIT: Kann man das Board den kostenlos später tauschen?


 
Klar kann man es tauschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Da die neuen Boards in den nächsten Wochen in den Handeln kommen, lohnt es sich zu warten und dann ein neues Board zu kaufen, als wenn man jetzt kauft und am Ende noch eins mit defektem Chipsatz bekommt.
Du musst sonst zweimal bauen, was blöd ist.


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Super!

Danke schonmal!

Gibt es noch ein besseres/günstigeres MoBo?

@quantenslipstream
Ich wollte auch erst dann kaufen, sehe nur, dass zurZeit bei Mindfactory die Sache gut 100€ weniger kostet als bei Geizhals geschätzt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Gibt es noch ein besseres/günstigeres MoBo?



Kommt immer auf die Ausstattung an. Bei Asrock bekommst du derzeit viel Brett fürs Geld.



AuroraALX schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Ich wollte auch erst dann kaufen, sehe nur, dass zurZeit bei Mindfactory die Sache gut 100€ weniger kostet als bei Geizhals geschätzt!


 
Du kannst die neuen Boards am Zusatz "B3" erkennen, darauf musst du schauen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Klar gibt es bessere und günstigere Boards, kommt immer darauf an, was man will, aber ich würde mir das auch holen


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

In Ordnung!

Welchen Händler würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen?

Sollte zusammenbauen, günstig sein und gut!

Bitte nicht ATELCO! Hab schon geschaut und da kostet das 700€ Zeugs über 1000€!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Midfactory, hardwareversand
Aber mach mal bei Geizhals eine Wuschliste und rechne es dir selbst aus, wo es am günstigsten ist
Man kann es sich notfalls ganz gut alleine zusammenbauen


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Wunschliste hab ich schon! Der zeigt mir aber immer zwei unterschiedliche Händler an! 

Hatte bisher hardwareversand im Visier!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Bau es dir doch einfach selbst zusammen oder frag jemanden aus deiner Bekanntschaft, der es kann!
Danach gibts für ihn eine schöne Flasche Wein und fertig
Dann bist du an keinen Händler gebunden


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Dann nimm Hardwareversand (gehört zu Atelco).


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

@ Hansvonwurst

Mal sehen, glaube doch, dass mein Opa(89) das kann! 
VIelleicht....


@quantenslipstream
Egal! Das habe ich einfach mal geflissentlich überlesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Such dir einen, der Ahnung von Modellbau hat, der kann auch einen PC zusammen bauen.


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Mach ich!

Will mir jetzt eine GTX 580 holen! Damit das nicht zu teuer wird, lass eich den 2500K weg! Welches Board braucht der 2400?


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Schon gefunden!

Wo kann man jetzt noch sparen?
Intel Sandy | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Da Netzteil würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Das ist nicht so toll.

Das Antec ist um Welten besser.


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Für den i5-2400 reicht auch ein Coolermaster Hyper TX3 als Kühler, oder auch der boxed-Kühler (etwas lauter unter Last). Netzteil würde ich ein anderes nehmen, gerade wenn Du eine GTX580 verbauen willst.

Softy


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

boxed Kühler heißt gar keiner?
Nur der am Prozessor?

Welches Netzteil?
eins von Cougar oder bequiet?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das Pure Power ist zu schwach, würde ich nicht nehmen, dann eher das Antec High Current oder Antec True Power New.

Der Kühler, der bei der CPU dabei ist, Cougar oder BeQuiet Straight ist auch OK.


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Welches Netzteil?
> eins von Cougar oder bequiet?


 
Du solltest keinesfalls das Pure Power nehmen.
Wenn du eine GTX580 willst ist das wirklich keine tolle Kombination.

Netzteile wurden ja schon zahlreiche vorgeschlagen. 
Antec High Current und BeQuiet Straight Power E8.


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das meine ich hatte Softy mal erwähnt!


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, das ist gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das ist OK, das kannst du nehmen.


----------



## AuroraALX (27. Februar 2011)

Ich stelle mal meine 3 Angebote rein!

Welches ist das beste, P/L und was würdet ihr nehmen?

Nummer 1:
Intel Sandy | Geizhals.at EU

Nummer 2:
AMD Phenom ll X6 | Geizhals.at EU

Nummer 3:
AMD System Liste | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Das hängt von dir ab, da du wissen musst was du für Ansprüche hast.

Ich würde statt der GTX580 den 2500K nehmen aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Ein core i5-2400 mit einer GTX 560/570 oder einer HD6950 (v.a. wenn Du sie zur HD6970 flashst) wäre das beste P/L-Verhältnis.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

In Games ist das Intel System klar leistungsfähiger, bei Anwendungen, die Multi Core sind, hat der AMD leicht die Nase vorne.
Spielst du also eher als dass du renderst, dann nimm den Intel.


----------



## Squatrat (27. Februar 2011)

Wobei man bei einem derartigen System kaum noch von Preis/Leistung sprechen kann.

Sobald du in den High End Bereich gehst ist das eher relativ.


----------



## pagani-s (27. Februar 2011)

oh man da hats aber einer echt schwer mit entscheidungen
ich sag nun zum letzten mal was dazu 
die meisten frames ins spielen bekommste mit dem sandybridgesystem und der gtx580 nur das ich bei so einer leistung persönlich schon eher 8 statt 4gb ram nehmen würde einfach nur wegendem haben ist besser als brauchen und bei dem preis kann man eh nicht meckern 
billiger werden die bestimmt nicht mehr also zuschlagen bevor sie wieder steigen
so ende


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

@ pagani-s
Wem, sagst du es? 

Frage mal anders gestellt: Würdet ihr mehr in Grafik oder Prozessor investieren?

Aus dem was ihr meint klingt es eher nach Prozessor! Dann vielleicht einen i7-2600K?

Welches Board braucht er?


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn du spielen willst solltest du nicht bei der Grafikkarte sparen.
Dann bringt auch der schnellste Prozessor nichts mehr.

Du solltest dir mal klar darüber werden was du machen willst.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Na gut! Bisher spiele ich kein einziges Spiel was auch nur einen Dual Core bräuchte, weil mein PC das nicht mitmacht! Nun hakt es aber schon bei Uralt Spielen und dieses Jahr kommen spiele raus, die ich mir holen will:

Das wären:
Assassin's Creed: BH
War in the North
eventuell Battlefield!

Mit dem neuen Rechner werden sihc mir also neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen!


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

Dann reicht eine GTX560 oder GTX570 und dazu ein I5 2400, oder 2500K wenn du übertakten willst.

Damit kannst du dann fast alles auf hohen bis maximalen Einstellungen spielen.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Selbst bei den neuen?

Ist dann eine Radeon HD 6950 gut geeignet?


----------



## Lordac (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo,



AuroraALX schrieb:


> Selbst bei den neuen?


Sandy Bridge ist sehr neu und sauschnell, da musst du dir keine Gedanken machen.



AuroraALX schrieb:


> Ist dann eine Radeon HD 6950 gut geeignet?


Welche Auflösung hat dein Monitor?

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Mein jetziger eine unter aller Sau!

Der neue wird der Samsung Syncmaster Bx2250


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Grob kann man sagen dass die HD6950 und die GTX560 auf einem Niveau liegen, und die HD6970 und die GTX570. Die AMD Karten holen dabei ein paar mehr FPS raus, die Nvidias bieten dafür etwas bessere Bildqualität, und wers braucht Physx und Cuda.

Softy


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Hab mich nun für ein "billiges System" mit 2500K und HD 6950 entschiedne! Bei Bedarf rüste ich auf eine neuere GraKa nach!

Gruß


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2011)

So schnell wird "Bedarf" nicht da sein!


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Hört sich gut an! 

Danke an euch alle, vorallem an die, deren Nerven ich wahrscheinlich wochenlang ruiniert habe! war wohl doch ein schwerer Fall....

Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Ist dann eine Radeon HD 6950 gut geeignet?



Ja, auch die 6950 kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Danke an euch alle, vorallem an die, deren Nerven ich wahrscheinlich wochenlang ruiniert habe!


Wir machen das ja freiwillig! Diejenigen, deren Nerven ruiniert sind, sind jetzt schon weg...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wir machen das ja freiwillig! Diejenigen, deren Nerven ruiniert sind, sind jetzt schon weg...


 
... oder haben beim Computer Bild Forum angeheuert.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Ach deshalb ist das jetzt so voll! 

Gruß


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wir machen das ja freiwillig!



Ich nicht, die Stimmen befehlen es mir  

@AuroraALX
Ein schönes und schnelles System hast Du da  Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## m3ntozz911 (28. Februar 2011)

ja und es wird auch einige zeit halten 

sachen schon bestellt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich nicht, die Stimmen befehlen es mir



Nimm mehr Drogen, dann werden sie leiser.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> ja und es wird auch einige zeit halten
> 
> sachen schon bestellt?


 
Leider nein!

Die Enttäuschung:
Nirgendswo Mainboards erhätlich! 

Das bringt mir schon wieder Zweifel!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Das dauert auch noch bis Mitte/Ende März.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, aber es werden auch noch fehlerhafte Boards verkauft! Hab jetzt eins gefunden, aber zufrieden bin ich nicht!

hardwareversand verlangt einen satten hunderter(sogar fast 150) mehr als geizhals meint!

Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit einem AMD versions Pack!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Oder du wartest, bis die neuen Boards verfügbar sind und kaufst dann.


----------



## Squatrat (28. Februar 2011)

Oder du kaufst jetzt einen Phenom 2 955 und rüstest, falls dir die Leistung zu knapp wird, (was so schnell nicht geschehen wird) auf Bulldozer um.

Oder du wartest, wie gesagt, einfach bis die Boards wieder verfügbar sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

.. oder du holst dir eine X-Box. 
Darauf laufen die Games auch, sie gibts eher und man muss nicht hoffen, dass die Frames reichen, die reichen immer.


----------



## AuroraALX (28. Februar 2011)

Alternate ist noch schlimmer! Für ein(nach Geizhals) 50€ billigeres System als Sandy nehmen sie sogar nochmal 20€ mehr!

ohne Zusammenbau versteht sich!

Egal, jetzt wird sandy gekauft! Preishin oder her!


----------



## pagani-s (28. Februar 2011)

leistungstechnisch die beste entscheidung bisher


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

bestellt!

Nur, dass das Mainboard erst in 14 Tagen lieferbar ist, d.h., dass es frühestens in zwei Wochen eintrifft!

Naja.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Dafür hast du dann eins, das du nicht mehr umtauschen musst.


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

Immerhin, aber meine Geduld schwindet! ;(


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Soviel Geduld lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Rabi (1. März 2011)

Was galubst du wie es meiner Geduld geht? Mein Rechner steht seit 1 1/2 Wochen nutzlos neben mir rum, weil ich kein Betriebssystem hab.  



AuroraALX schrieb:


> hardwareversand verlangt einen satten hunderter(sogar fast 150) mehr als geizhals meint!


Komisch, mein System hatte bei Hardwareversand fast den gleichen Preis wie bei Geizhals. Mit Einbau vlt. 40 Euro teurer oder so. Hab die Grafikkarte zwar bei Alternate bestellt, weil sie da im Angebot war, aber bei den anderen Teilen war der Preis fast 1zu1.


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

Hast du die GraKa selbst eingebaut?


----------



## Rabi (1. März 2011)

Ich wollte eigentlich den PC komplett selbst zusammenbauen, wäre damit aber sowieso nicht viel billiger gekommen. Aber ja, die Grafikkarte hab ich selbst eingebaut, da das ja (eigentlich) nicht so schwer ist. Musst sie im Endeffekt nur reinstecken und verkabeln. Den gleichen Schritt wie ich zu machen würde ich dir aber nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Die 470 ist zwar recht stark, aber laut und stromhungrig. Bei mir kommt aber in 2 Monaten sowieso der Step-Up zur 570 und irgendwann dann noch ein vernünftiger Kühler drauf. Ist zwar insgesamt teurer und weniger schön, als eine Phantom, aber bei mir ging es halt nicht anders. Ich schweife ab...


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

Kein Problem! Danke!

Mal davon abgesehen! Bei einem Händler stand der Scathe Mugen 2 sei zu groß zum verbauen! Was heißt das?


----------



## Softy (1. März 2011)

Der Mugen2 wird wegen der Gefahr von Transportschäden nicht verbaut. Den musst Du dann selbst montieren.

Softy


----------



## AuroraALX (1. März 2011)

Geht das denn leicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Dazu musst du das Mainboard rausbauen.


----------



## Softy (1. März 2011)

Guckst Du: Montage Scythe Mugen 2


----------



## m3ntozz911 (1. März 2011)

naja dann könnte er den pc ja shcon fast selber bauen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2011)

Darauf sollte es hinaus laufen.


----------



## Rabi (1. März 2011)

Jep, bei dir ist das wirklich ein bissl ungünstig. Ich muss mein Board sowieso demnächst nochmal aus und das neue wieder einbauen, da ich ja noch ein defektes bestellt hab. In dem Zusammenhang kommt dann auch der Mugen drauf, bis dahin läuft Sandy halt mit dem Boxed-Lüfter bzw. momentan sitzt der ja einfach nur drauf. 

Aber es sollte nicht so schwer sein den Kühler zu verbauen, wenn dir jemand hilft. Ich hab nur etwas Respekt vor der WLP und will nicht nochmal mit einer scharfen Kante blöd ans Mainboard kommen.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dazu musst du das Mainboard rausbauen.


 

Was lohnt denn dann ein Zusammenbau? ;(

O Gott! Wie soll ich das denn schaffen????


----------



## m3ntozz911 (2. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Was lohnt denn dann ein Zusammenbau? ;(
> 
> O Gott! Wie soll ich das denn schaffen????


 
naja eig lohnt er sich nicht...

ich hab dir doch schon einen tipp gegeben


----------



## Bruce112 (2. März 2011)

würde jetzt kein pc kaufen 1 monat warten amd bulldozer/ Intel 2500K nehmen (180 euro)

was du kaufen willst ist alte technik +stromfresser ,

wenn dann würde ich selber ne gebrauchte amd six core nehmen 1055T und den ocen  zu   1090 T 

aber ist halt ne fehlkauf


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Was lohnt denn dann ein Zusammenbau? ;(
> 
> O Gott! Wie soll ich das denn schaffen????


 
Ach, das ist relativ einfach, das schaffst du auch, notfalls weißt du ja, wie du uns erreichst!


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> würde jetzt kein pc kaufen 1 monat warten amd bulldozer/ Intel 2500K nehmen (180 euro)
> 
> was du kaufen willst ist alte technik +stromfresser ,
> 
> ...


 


Ich will doch den 2500K nehmen!

Hier meine konfig:
Alternative | Geizhals.at EU

EDIT: Danke, Hansvw., immer dieses Mitgefühl!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Die Konfiguration ist OK, bestell endlich.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

geht mir genauso, quantenslipstream! 

Hab mir am Ende doch das Phantom Gehäuse gekönnt! Man ist ja sonst bescheiden....


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Was für ein Gehäuse?
Hast du mal einen Link?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2011)

Du kennst das NZXT Phantom nicht?
NZXT Phantom | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Ein wunderschönes werk, mMn!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Zum Glück ist das Geschmackssache.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Wie?


was findest du nicht gut dranß

Wollte zuerst das Thermaltake level 10GT, aber dann kann ich mir gleich einen i7-990X holen!


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Hab mir am Ende doch das Phantom Gehäuse gekönnt! Man ist ja sonst bescheiden....



 

Das Zalman Z9 Plus oder Lian Li PC-8NWX wären meine erste Wahl.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Wie?
> 
> 
> was findest du nicht gut dranß


 
Willst du das wirklich wissen?
Mal ein Tipp...


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Die Begeisterung ist euch anzusehen! was ist denn besser?

Noch ist nichts bestellt....

@ Softy
Das Lian Li ist mir für den Preis zu schlicht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Ich hab das Corsair.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Schlecht sieht das nicht aus!

Gibts auch was gutes mit Fenster?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Für das gibts kein Seitenfenster.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

Hier mal 146 Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster  : Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Sichtfenster

Aber wenn Dir das Phantom gefällt, nimm's einfach


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Eben, du musst es dir ja jeden Tag angucken, ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (2. März 2011)

also mir gefällt coolermaster haf-x gut.... is halt teuer


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Muss man den auf die Größe achten, damit auch alles reinpaßt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

In allen aktuellen Midi Tower passen alle aktuellen Grafikkarten und Kühler rein.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

Es gibt aber so ein paar Kandidaten mit (Riesen-) Seitenlüftern, bei denen hohe Towerkühler nicht oder nur mit Demontage des Lüfters installiert werden können.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Aber der Scythe Mugen passt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

Klar passt der.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. März 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
Ist ein AMD Opteron 8 kerner auch lohnend?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2011)

Lohnend, ja, aber nicht fürs Gaming


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> Ist ein AMD Opteron 8 kerner auch lohnend?


 
Wenn du einen Server brauchst, schon.


----------



## AuroraALX (3. März 2011)

Ich bleibe jetzt bei meinem kleinen 2500K!

Werde in den nächsten tagen auch nocch einen für meinen Freund zusammenstellen. Der ist doch neidisch auf meinen baldigen Vierkerner!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. März 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten tagen auch nocch einen für meinen Freund zusammenstellen. Der ist doch neidisch auf meinen baldigen Vierkerner!


 Sollen wir ihm auch was zusammenstellen oder holt er sich den gleichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Sollen wir ihm auch was zusammenstellen oder holt er sich den gleichen?


 
Er will einen schnelleren haben, denn er muss ja noch angeben können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er will einen schnelleren haben, denn er muss ja noch angeben können.


 
Ich würde dann ein EVGA SR2 mit zwei Gulftowns und einem Quad SLI aus GTX 580 vorschlagen
Wenn sie raus sind, würden auch GTX 590 gehen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Er will einen schnelleren, kein Geldgrab.


----------



## m3ntozz911 (3. März 2011)

obwohl aurora soll ihn  ja zs stellen , vllt wird der ja extra langsamer xD


----------



## AuroraALX (4. März 2011)

Danke Freunde, für euer endliches vertrauen! 

Nein, er soll schnell sein, aber ich glaube billiger. Mal sehn!


----------

